# High school project:  cop video (formerly The CF in amateur media)



## 2ndChoiceName (19 Mar 2013)

Hello,

I'm in a Grade 11 media studies course. Part of this course involves making videos and short films. I would like to depict the CF in some way, shape or form, be it in a short film, music video, etc. I would like to make the uniforms, dialogue, etc. as accurate as possible but I know many CF members frown upon the wearing of (reproduction) Cadpat and other military insignia by civilians who have not earned them. I was just wondering how you guys feel about it. 

-2ndChoiceName

- mod edit to make the thread title match the project -


----------



## jeffb (19 Mar 2013)

Have you considered doing a drama looking at the home life of a CF member? That way you could get around the uniform issue. Perhaps you could tell a story from the perspective of a teenager who is at home while their CF parent is away.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (19 Mar 2013)

Yeah, I've considered stuff such as a veteran dealing with PTSD once he comes home, and other things like that but part of it is that several years ago I purchased reproduction Cadpat and I'd really hate to see it go to waste, since I paid an embarrassing sum for it. :-[ In addition to that is that of course a movie about soldiers would be more believable if at some point they are seen in uniform.

EDIT to add: It's less about the actual logistics of acquiring uniforms as it is about portraying CF members in a way that is unoffensive to real CF members.


----------



## FJAG (20 Mar 2013)

It's not so much that we mind civilian actors wearing the uniform or portraying soldiers for a theatrical work. 

What we mind is when the actors are slovenly, wear the uniform incorrectly or portray their character in a way that no real soldier would behave. Unfortunately all too many "performances" are over the top and are demeaning to the uniform and the people who have earned the right to wear it.

If you've looked at movies about the military, the best portrayels usually involve production companies who have spend the time and effort to hire soldiers or ex-soldiers as technical advisors and then put the performers through a form of boot camp to have them learn the correct way to wear the uniform and equipment, how to handle their weapons and how to behave the way real soldiers would.

op:


----------



## dimsum (20 Mar 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've considered stuff such as a veteran dealing with PTSD once he comes home, and other things like that but part of it is that several years ago I purchased reproduction Cadpat and I'd really hate to see it go to waste, since I paid an embarrassing sum for it. :-[ In addition to that is that of course a movie about soldiers would be more believable if at some point they are seen in uniform.
> 
> EDIT to add: It's less about the actual logistics of acquiring uniforms as it is about portraying CF members in a way that is unoffensive to real CF members.



Perhaps a way to get around that is to have the uniform visible, but not worn.  Maybe hanging in a closet, draped over a chair, etc. much like what you'd expect for most "work clothes".  Plus, that ties in with jeffb's post about the home life aspect (which I think is a great idea.) 

ETA:  Agree with FJAG's comments.  I suspect that few in the military would be offended at the actors in Band of Brothers or The Pacific.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Mar 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Perhaps a way to get around that is to have the uniform visible, but not worn.  Maybe hanging in a closet, draped over a chair, etc. much like what you'd expect for most "work clothes".  Plus, that ties in with jeffb's post about the home life aspect (which I think is a great idea.)


Showing uniforms this way would also focus the story more on the PERSON, not the PERSON IN UNIFORM - worth considering.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Mar 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've considered stuff such as a veteran dealing with PTSD once he comes home, and other things like that but *part of it is that several years ago I purchased reproduction Cadpat and I'd really hate to see it go to waste,* since I paid an embarrassing sum for it. :-[ In addition to that is that of course a movie about soldiers would be more believable if at some point they are seen in uniform.
> 
> EDIT to add: It's less about the actual logistics of acquiring uniforms as it is about portraying CF members in a way that is unoffensive to real CF members.



Judging by your posts (wanting to start a video blog, buying fake uniforms etc..) you sound to me like you really want to _play soldier_.  You like the idea of how being a soldier looks and how other people will look at you. Like you wanna play dress up or something.

I have no experience in the field of amateur media or PTSD but I really think you should stay very far away from trying to do anything PTSD related, at the very least.

If you want to dress up play soldier and make videos then join an airsoft/reenactment community. Airsofters look a lot cooler in pictures than we do.
If you want to be a soldier then sell your fake uniform and goto basic training.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (20 Mar 2013)

You are 100% correct about playing soldier. Since I was little I have played soldier and I never expected that this early in my life I would have the opportunity to be a soldier for real, and now I am trying to divorce my childhood playing soldier from being an actual soldier.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (26 Jun 2013)

Well, we finished our film. On the advice of you guys, we decided not to make a military themed film, instead a police film, which was inspired by a very enlightening day I spent with a Toronto Police officer. I figured you guys might be interested in it, but here's the trailer, I'm extremely pleased with it, I'd love to hear what you guys think. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFu56HMhEPQ

(I'm not Joshua Kobayashi btw. Not that it matters.)


----------



## MikeL (26 Jun 2013)

Pretty good looking for a HS project IMO, any movies besides The Departed inspire(the looking down the barrel quote) this?


I hope for your sake, you weren't in the street/public view too much with those airsoft guns or whatever they were, and informed people that they might see airsoft guns/replicas, etc.  Could have turned bad if a passer by saw some people with guns and called the Police.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (26 Jun 2013)

Yep, we were careful with the guns, made sure no one was around, etc.

And yes, the Departed is my favourite movie of all time, some of the scenes are taken almost  directly from it :-\.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jun 2013)

Thanks for sharing the latest.

Since we're drifting more into a LEO take on your project, let's put this into a more law-enforcement-oriented area of the boards.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (30 Jun 2013)

Thanks


----------

